# VB Script Add Desktop Icon



## Logit (Nov 20, 2005)

I need a VB Script that will add several different icons to the desktop, each icon being assigned the task of activating a different program.

My facility has hundreds of desktop systems running XP and they all require the same four (4) or five (5) icons be created and installed on the desktop for accessing the same four or five programs.

Can you help ?

Thanks !


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Logit,

There's an example on this page to add icon on a user desktop.
You should adapt the coding to define the path of the desktop of each user.


----------

